# a little venison meatloaf



## smokerjim (Jan 23, 2020)

got up this morning to a balmy 19 degrees, much warmer then single digits the last few mornings, have a day off, so why not a meatloaf
	

		
			
		

		
	







so I fired up the pitboss





mixed up some of my deer garlic sausage with some 80/20 beef some breadcrumbs, eggs and onion.  set the pb at 180 and slapped it on
	

		
			
		

		
	






after an 1 1/2 hours put it to 225 added a simple glaze, some of my homemade maple syrup, ketchup and mustard
	

		
			
		

		
	






3 hours later internal 165 so time to pull off, had to  taste a slice before dinner later, came out pretty tasty.  thanks for looking,   Jim


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 23, 2020)

Looks real nice! Cant beat a good meatloaf on the smoker! I always use the leftovers sliced cold for sandwiches.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 23, 2020)

Looks great


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 23, 2020)

Jim , looks like you nailed the mix . Nice work .


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 23, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Looks real nice! Cant beat a good meatloaf on the smoker! I always use the leftovers sliced cold for sandwiches.


thanks Travis, yeah the smoker definitely makes them a little better, i'm the same with leftovers I think I like it better the next day cold on a sandwich with some ketchup. thanks for the like


----------



## negolien (Jan 23, 2020)

Got another loaf on as we speak :<) 148 IT atm.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 23, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks great


thanks Jake, thanks for the like


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 23, 2020)

negolien said:


> Got another loaf on as we speak :<) 148 IT atm.


you'll be done in know time now, i'll be looking for pics. thanks for the like


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 23, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Jim , looks like you nailed the mix . Nice work .


thank you sir, yeah that mix gave it nice flavor, but the real test will be when the wife gets home and tries it. thanks for the like


----------

